
Twitter could be the next Mozilla - JBiserkov
https://medium.com/@pauli/twitter-could-be-the-next-mozilla-e788e3bfd841
======
spriggan3
Author, Do you really think Twitter's investors will accept taking a haircut
and allow that company to go non profit ? That's a stupid assumption. Twitter
has value, it is just over valuated right now.

